# Thanksgiving is quickly approaching



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

what are you thankful for. I'll start..

Im Thankful for healthy happy kids of the 2 legged and 4 legged variety.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am thankful for a brand new baby and a healthy family. Along with great healthy pets.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

Im thankful for my baby girl. Never knew I could love like that. Im thankful for my parents health. Its a bumpy hit and miss road but they are getting better. Im thankful for my animals. Without them Id go insane.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm thankful for the reconnection of a lost love, reconnection of a family that I once lost, and of course my new addition Jonezie which has been my saving grace since I've got her. 

(Okay Andy you can pull my man card now. :OP)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I AM THANKFUL FOR:

1: rudi doesnt need surgery
2: my pups are healthy in general
3: im not COMPLETELY broke
4: my fiance
5: my family, they are very supportive.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great posts everyone keep them coming.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I am thanksful for life and having a great mother


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

i'm thankful for my wonderful kids and family.I'm thankful that my life has been as fortunate as it has been


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

"thanks giving is quickly approaching" and my plans are all kinds of screwed up. lol. oh well i will have fun!

ne ways i am thankful for my two dogs. and good health.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great way to look at....^


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am thankful to be alive and not out on the streets


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I am thankful for my health as well as my family's health. Im thankful that I am loved by people whom I love. Im thankful that I have a job in this economy. Im thankful that my dogs are healthy and happy. And Im thankful for Diet Pepsi, because without it, I would die.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great posts 2 days away keep posting people


----------

